# Blackpool Pet Shop Arson



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

I found a group today on Facebook about the following story. I live in Blackpool and I used to go in this pet shop when I was little to look at the puppies and kittens...

In February 2009 a 21 year old man was refused entrance into a Blackpool bar and in anger he set fire to a historic bar (Yates') and the pet shop next door which had been there for years.

The fire caused millions of pounds of damage but the real victims were the hundreds of animals trapped in their cages and burned alive including:

Rabbits, guinea-pigs, rats, hamsters, gerbils, birds including an African grey, an Amazon and a macaw, budgies, finches and a cockatiel, and a variety of fish. There were also tortoises, a frilled dragon, geckos and a tarantula.

As someone on Facebook has already said, the guy who did this should serve time for every life he took.










There is a miraculous ending to this story though... against all the odds a single canary survived temperatures up to 1000 degrees...










Facebook Group: Maximum sentence for the guy who burnt down yates and the pet shop!!!!! | Facebook


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I know the shop been there years used to take my kids there staff always nice what a shame I bet he will only get a slap on the wrist .


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

Domoniques said:


> Hi
> I know the shop been there years used to take my kids there staff always nice what a shame I bet he will only get a slap on the wrist .


my friend lives in blackpool and when visiting her she took us to that pet shop to look at the pets in the window dont get me startred on what i would do to the 21 year old responsible :mad2: i have a son same age and he has been brought up from early on to respect pets wildlife saying no more im to angry


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

that is awfull. my parents live in thornton so i blackpool was my old haunting ground and i know the pet shop well. its such a shame


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

That's awful 
I agree, that sicko shouls 1 life sentance for each animal he killed!!! :mad2:


----------

